# My new clan



## flutterbybutterfly (May 31, 2010)

Well, i got really desperate!!! I really wanted mice and i really needed to stop paying £15 a week to feed 5 young snakes!!

Although aparently it isnt going to make much difference :roll: my other half (he who hates rodents!!) has forbade me to cull a single bloomin mouse so we shall soon see how he feels about that when we have millions 

Our shop is nextdoor to a reptile shop who does orders from Simons Rodents occasionally, i HATE this company and do NOT advocate it... but its a base line and i will get show mice into the lines to boost...well... EVERYTHING!! From colour to size, tiny ears to long faces and much more!

But that said... oooooooh im in love!! 

I gave the woman in the shop £30 and said get what you can because he wanted £4.50 per mouse trade!! Ouch!!

Got a call from my other half today saying "uhhh i got 10 mice in a box here for you...what the heckshould i do???" lol (wasnt expecting them that quick!! I think some females are either slightly podgy or more likely than not were in with a male recently, slightly round bellies!

I've got two groups of purely pet/feeder mice and i wont claim otherwise! But here are my two groups (i am awful at some mouse colours, not helped by the poor colour quality!!

*GROUP 1*

Male: Satin Banded Black Eyed Argente (cant you get that? Bright orange, no under colour or ticking but black eyes!)

Females: Black Banded (band is huge, black face with blaze and a black bum and tail)

Satin Banded Argente (pink eyes, poor very narrow band but cute!)

Solid Argente (no white at all)

Marked Argente (tiny white patches all over)

*Group 2*

Male: Satin Dove Tan (lovely dove but his tan is same colour as shavings lol)

Females: Black Banded (Humbug, has two black and three white bands!!)

Banded Dove (pretty girl , fairly dark)

Black Tan (naff tan but lovely blacktail!)

Chocolate (tiny white spot on belly, i love this girly though!)

They are all adults, fully grown just about but young adults, not in their daft pingy stage any more! They are lovely to handle! Great for my other half who can be clumsy with hamsters as he forgets they have to sense of spacial awareness and will just walk off edges and dont hang on!

Wish i had a camera because even though they are just pet mice, they have some well cute markings!!!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new mice. I wish you had pictures!!

I know in the US you can buy a disposable camera and have the pictures put onto disc when they are developed.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sure they're adorable! 

Mice are wonderful, aren't they?

Ask around to borrow other people's cameras if you need to. When I only had one camera and mine broke, I nearly went insane(r)! I don't know how people live that way! :roll:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Wish you had pictures, they sound very cute!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The 'argentes' are red (black eyes). The ones with pink eyes are probably fawn if they are related. I love bandeds


----------



## flutterbybutterfly (May 31, 2010)

You lost me with that last post, dont think im reading it right at all!

They may not be argentes at all, i was going by dwarf hamter colours LOL you can get black eyed argentes LOL :roll: They are literally glowing orange through and through (the ones with black eyes) the others with red eyes are something else as they have undercoat.

Is there a good website for colours with photos? I tried the NMC one but old photos and lacking in colours...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The ones with black eyes are reds, the pink eyed will be argente if they have a blue undercoat. If they are also bright orange without a different coloured undercoat they are fawns.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You said the 'argente' has no under coat, right? That means it's probably not argente.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What?? I don't think you are understanding my posts.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> You said the 'argente' has no under coat, right? That means it's probably not argente.


No, she didn't say that. She said the 'argente' one is not argente if it has black eyes (which I think is what you meant too, if you read more carefully).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, she did say that. :roll:



> Male: Satin Banded Black Eyed Argente (cant you get that? Bright orange, no under colour or ticking but black eyes!)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That was the OP, NOT me. I explained that it wasn't an argente, but a red.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't mean -you- said it! @[email protected]


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Please read more closely!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Read what more closely? That is an EXCACT quote from flutterbutterwhateverican'tremember.


----------

